# Sifu Joel Rodriguez



## clfsean (Nov 29, 2010)

Sifu Joel Rodriguez of the Ying Jow Pai passed away unexpectedly & suddenly over the weekend in Atlanta. 

Thoughts to his students, family & to the Ying Jow Pai.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2010)

. :asian:


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 29, 2010)

regrets.


----------

